# "Uyama II" pumilio woohoo! (breeding clip and pics)



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I THINK they were breeding in the first half of this clip (you can see his throat sac expanded from calling), I looked in later with a flashlight and it looked like there were a couple of bumps in there but it's too dark in that dead brom leaf to be able to tell till the lights go out later and I can shine the flashlight in there again; in the second half the male was sitting on this leaf on and off for the past couple of days for some reason (he just doesn't hang out there), after I shot the clip I looked and saw why haha - he was either moisturizing it or fertilizing it. If anyone recognizes the female it's because Shawn (sports_doc) posted her in a couple of threads, he sent her to me a couple of days ago, thanks Shawn (you don't need to remind me you get first dibs  ) !!!!!!

Click the HQ button on there to watch in Hi Definition:
YouTube - "Uyama II" Dendrobates (or Oophaga) Pumilio breeding clip











female:









male:


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

nice...I think you are right.

BTW......consider a tripod....that was too much like that old bigfoot video.....got a little queesy....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> nice...I think you are right.
> 
> BTW......consider a tripod....that was too much like that old bigfoot video.....got a little queesy....


Yeah I know but I just grabbed it and filmed cuz they surprised me


----------

